

All U.S. Embassy Sites Down EDIT: Site Back - odonnell33
http://germany.usembassy.gov/
Had to check something and noticed the Frankfurt Consulate and Berlin Embassy sites were down. Checked Tel Aviv and Singapore out of curiosity and they are also down...along with any others.  Any insight out there?<p>EDIT: Sites are back, but I found it nevertheless strange for them all to be down over an hour during prime working hours for Europe, Africa, S.America and half of N.America
======
hampelm
Looks like there was a somewhat extensive Google Public DNS / Comcast DNS
issue with .gov domains. A number of people in the Midwest reported problems.

~~~
odonnell33
Thanks for the insight. I and a couple friends tried from Germany, but I don't
know how that relates.

------
sp332
That site looks fine.
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://germany.usembassy....](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://germany.usembassy.gov/)

~~~
odonnell33
Thanks. It was also down for my friend across town, who I checked with before
posting.

------
ericclemmons
Is there a story behind this, or is it just another "____ is down" post?

~~~
odonnell33
Not trying to waste time, but found it strange that each embassy's site I
tried was down during prime working hours for embassies on 4 different
continents. I realize this affects a small percentage of U.S. citizens such as
myself who live overseas and use these services.

------
yougotborked
always use isup.me/<questionable_site>

~~~
odonnell33
I appreciate that. I had a couple friends in different cities also check and
it wasn't working for them. Just found it strange that all embassy sites we
tried were unreachable for about an hour during a prime part of the day.

